# The Advantages of Owning a Small Drying Kiln



## WoodworkingTalk (Dec 8, 2015)

> One of the great things about working with wood is that nature itself provides you with plenty of raw materials for your projects. Collecting your own wood gives you a wider variety of choices beyond what’s available at your local mill or lumber supplier and the shapes and sizes of the wood you collect can even inspire your work. You must dry wood before you use it, though, which can be a hassle.


*Read More*:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/articles/the-advantages-of-owning-a-small-drying-kiln/


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I bought some beautiful slabs from a sawmill once, They were huge slabs of pecan and mesquite. I asked the mill supervisor if they had been kiln dried so that any bugs and eggs would be dead. He assured me that they were. About 4 months later, after one of the slabs had been made into a coffee table, i notices some sawdust where it didn't belong. Apparently, those little pinholes still had some life going on. My point is, if I had my own kiln, I would know for sure that the proper temp has been reached and maintained for the proper length of tome. 
I finally gasssd the little buggers and after several treatments, I think I finally killed them all - I think.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Yep!!!! I enjoy mine. I KNOW how it's dried, NOT HURRIED, I load when I can/want...I UNload when I want or can...actually I've had to let this load stay in kiln due to I don't have the DH storage room space for my 10' spalted maple which requires laying down not on my upright custom racks to which I can stand 8' boards. I can mix the load or all same. I also AD and KD in sequential log cut order, so I can waste some space to get what I want. Being my own I'm prepping to put a lot of "found" pieces ( old rootballs, dead wood, accent type pieces) in as the next load.

I done a thread years ago as the ' Super Kiln" when I built it. I'll see if I can find the link later.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/super-kiln-gets-super-carriage-51228/

My kiln is based on the Daren kiln plan. He's a great sawyer and helped with getting me inspired. I miss seeing his posts but I can understand his "burned out" and how it responds to our thinking and physical capabilities.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What did you use for a heat source for your kiln.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

How much will it cost to make one?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Jig_saw said:


> How much will it cost to make one?


Could be a slippery slope to buy a mill couldn't it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I have other, more important things to do with my time and space.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have other, more important things to do with my time and space.


Apparently not


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Tony B said:


> Apparently not


Apparently so.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Steve Neul said:


> What did you use for a heat source for your kiln.


I use a electric water heater with a hydropnic?? wood boiler heat exchanger for hvac systems set and I set it low IF I need heat in the winter and set it highest for sterilizing. This is a 30 gallon unit and pushes it's resources to the MAX!!! I will in time go with a true commercial style as a NYLE or something simular and probably stay electric UNLESS I go larger kiln.

"Jig_saw	How much will it cost to make one?"

MMMM I started out small with just a DH and a large halogen light and pink board insulation for the box. Approx cost $600.00
Super Kiln....I lost track having so much fun!!! and I'm probably better keeping that way.....BUT not including labor guesstimate of $5,000.00 + easy.:surprise2::surprise2:

Steve..."slippery slope"....YES!!! Mill, Mill shed, Loader/tractor,AD storage, kiln, DH storage, truck, trailer...HAVE WE left the FARM YET????? LOL


----------



## Brentwood (Mar 15, 2016)

How much heat is ideal?
I have been thinking about making a very small kiln to dry small pieces of wood where my outdoor boiler comes into the house. It would be quick, easy and cheap!


----------



## Brentwood (Mar 15, 2016)

How much heat do you need to dry small pieces effectively?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Heat is only one of the contributors. air movement, dryness (low humidity). I usually dry around 85-90 deg BUT the specs call more higher near 100 and that all verys with the drying plan you use. I normally let my circulating fan and dehumidifier heat of them running heat my kiln so as large as my area is I don't get high heat gain, I base mine on more of the DH removing the moisture. It's slower moving the moisture out at that temp BUT I still like the slower drying.
The boiler area sounds like a good area...IF the wood is very green/ high MC than be careful about drying too fast. Removing MC too quickly causes checking and cracks along with greater warpage.

ENJOY!!!


----------

